# Betta Bracelet



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

So I went to a bead store yesterday and they had the cutest little glass fish that could be put on a bracelet. I fell in love with it and just had to make a bracelet with my little fishy's name here it is what do you think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cute idea! I love it.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

It's super cute! : )


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Now THAT is original


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

* moment when there needs to be a "like" button* LOL
XP but any who-
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~{LIKE}~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

oh yes I agree ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~{LIKE}~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I make jewelry..... and sell on etsy.. I'll have to look into Betta oriented jewelry.... Love your cute bracelet!!


----------

